
Cathode Ray Tube Safety Issues - mntmn
http://arcadecontrols.com/files/Miscellaneous/crtfaq.htm#crtcsa
======
djsumdog
I remember our old console CRT TV when I was a kid was starting to go. All the
colours were getting fuzzy. My dad and cousin had the back off and were
adjusting parts of the CRT tube using screwdrivers wrapped in electrical type
while wearing gloves.

My dad was a EE and cousin a CompSci. I think even then as a kid, I realize
how incredibly dangerous this was. It really didn't seem worth it. They did
get the colours sorted out and it lasted like 8 or 9 months before it started
going again and my dad gave up on it. Seems like an incredible amount of disk
to to take to squeeze out a little more use.

~~~
SwellJoe
Get this: There were people who worked on televisions _every day_ back then.
My dad owned a TV repair shop until I was about 10 (when he went back to
school to get a degree in engineering). He showed me how to discharge a CRT
and capacitors when I was about that old.

~~~
keithpeter
Yup, my dad fixed ship's radar at work and then did TV repairs for neighbours
sometimes on the weekend. UK, 625/405 dual standard monochrome teles and early
colour teles. On the back room table. Hand in back pocket when going near what
we called the EHT...

------
purpled_haze
The best part of CRTs: phosphorescence effects and vector monitors.

When any other kind of monitor tries to imitate what vector games look like or
how things looked on old television sets, they really can't do it justice.

Stella (Atari 2600 emulator) has had a phosphorescence effect emulation as an
option for quite some time, but it isn't the same. The differences in
intensity in ghost images that fade can not be trivially reproduced.

------
aidenn0
Interesting coincidence: I just got my first LCD monitor this week.

